# Suddenly very fast shots



## AlpineDusk (7 mo ago)

Hi all. Hoping someone can save me.

I’m suddenly having issues with my Lelit Mara PL62 where I can’t choke the shot.
Been using it for about 8 months fine. Bought second hand, modified with a flow control and making a couple of drinks per day.

Recently though, I’ve been pulling the shot and it comes through in <10 seconds no matter how fine I grind. Group head pressure rises after pre-infusion and fails to get to the usual 9/10 bars and drops down to 7 during the shot. The spout is no longer a beautiful thin stream and seems to be bubbling through.

Finding no signs of channelling. Grinding as fine as I can (eureka mignon specialita). Pulling the shot after the temp light goes off. Reducing the flow paddle from fully open makes no/little difference. Changed beans, changed portafilter, all warmed up for half an hour or more. Flushing shows a few streams from shower head and some steam from the heat. Cleaned several times with cafiza, which holds 10 bars whilst it cleans. Only ever use filtered water (though no sure about the year before I owned it). 

Any ideas? Could it be the temperature?

Many thanks to anyone who can help - need my coffee!


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

That's a weird one.

The obvious answer is the beans - are they fresh - have you changed to a different type etc.?

Funnily enough I have had similar fast shots when I tried some Nicaraguan beans a while back and like a fool I had forgotten and ordered another kilo a couple of weeks ago which luckily are not as bad but still too fast even on a finer grind - all fresh coffee with a roast date.

The temperature should not have too much influence I don't think and if you are getting the full 10bar with a backflush disc then the lack of pressure when brewing would logically be less resistance in the puck? Have you had a good look to see if the gasket or basket rim is damaged at all?

Edit: I just re-read your post - I don't think you should be getting steam from the group when you flush so maybe you do have an over-temp problem.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Beans could be the issue, could try some others but it’s Probably the grinder, I would take the top panel off the grinder and give it a clean, could be clogged up stopping the mech adjusting fine enough. If you need any help with that feel free to PM


----------



## AlpineDusk (7 mo ago)

Thanks both. I took the top off and went to try your suggestions and found that when it reached temperature the boiler started spitting out of the top, so suggests something with the machine rather than the beans.

Moved it and found stains from water on the worktop, so this has probably happened a few times. 

Does anyone know where there are some diagrams showing the internals and how they work? Am sure I saw some online a while back, but can’t find them. Looking for something to prod and see if it fixes it. 

Expecting if it’s a temperature issue it could need a full de-scale - thinking perhaps the temp sensor is coated. Either way, probably needs a service as a video for that looks like it could go wrong. Any recommendations? I’m down in Bristol, so expecting I’ll need to drive!

Cheers


----------



## Iggy10 (7 mo ago)

AlpineDusk said:


> Thanks both. I took the top off and went to try your suggestions and found that when it reached temperature the boiler started spitting out of the top, so suggests something with the machine rather than the beans.
> 
> Moved it and found stains from water on the worktop, so this has probably happened a few times.
> 
> ...


Did you manage to get to the bottom of this? Mine suddenly started to do the same. Pulling really fast shots regardless of the type of coffee bean and grinder setting…


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

AlpineDusk said:


> Thanks both. I took the top off and went to try your suggestions and found that when it reached temperature the boiler started spitting out of the top


Only just found this again - thought I was following but....?

I think things are getting a bit confused - KTD suggested you take the top of the grinder not the PL62?

What component was spitting out water? Anyway from your description I would imagine that it is the vacuum breaker that is not seating and closing properly as the steam pressure builds up - I don't think your machine has a drain hose attached to that valve whereas my Mara X does so any slight emission of water goes to the drip tray.

If that is what is happening then that would cause the steam boiler to get too hot and in turn the brew group as well.


----------

